# Pocket holes in crown cuts



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Be easy on the NooB 


Im making a hanging pot rack using 3/4 inch thick red oak cut at a compound miter to look like crown molding. I need the strength of the pocket hole on the inside but im having a hell of a time figuring out how to get it to work, either the screw blows out the other end or it doesn't get enough wood to grab the other piece.


Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

it would certainly help if you could provide a picture of what you're describing.

especially when you're using "pocket screws" and "compound miter" in the same sentence :thumbsup:


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket screws were not made to work in that situation. Try small biscuits or glue & small brads shot into the joint.


----------



## seanmacdougal (Feb 5, 2010)

It might be considerably easier to employ a glue block, chamfered to the correct angle to fit in the corner snugly. You could drive fasteners through these as well. 
A block plane would be the tool for the chamfering.
I accidentally bought a bottle of some new Elmer's carpenter's glue without reading the label. It's some super high tack stuff and lives up to its name. This would be good for the glue blocks.

Keep on keepin' on.


----------

